# Freehand ungenau?!



## endorphine (30. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin bei weitem kein Freehand-Fachmann, aber auch nach mehrmonatiger Arbeit mit dem Programm, habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass Freehand (Version 10) sehr ungenau arbeitet. 

Wenn man ein Objekt markiert und ihm unter "Objekt" eine exakte Platzierung zuweisen will (z.B. x=5, y=3), springt Freehand immer auf einen schiefen Wert (z.B. x=5,005, y=3,004). Geht das nur mir so?

 

Außerdem schaffe ich es mit der Maus partout nicht, zwei Objekte exakt aneinander zu fügen. Es scheint keine Rasterfunktion wie bei Photoshop oder Flash zu geben. 

Eigentlich möchte ich nur aus zwei gebogenen Linien eine Wellenform basteln, schaffe es aber nicht, die Linien so zu platzieren, dass sie exakt aneinander hängen. Auch nach umfangreicher Recherche (Internet/Nutzerhandbuch) habe ich bisher keine Lösung für dieses (eigentlich recht simple) Problem gefunden.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## steffenjohne (30. November 2004)

Freehand arbeitet nicht ungenau. Im gegensatz zu anderen Programmen geht Freehand beim positionieren von Objekten aber davon aus, daß um dem Objekt ein Rahmen liegt (Linienstärke entsprechend der Voreinstellung).Der Nullpunkt des Objektes liegt immer in der Rahmenmitte (bei anderen Programmen in der Regel außen). Das kannst du ganz einfach nachvollziehen: Zieh ein farbiges Rechteck auf (Rahmenfarbe ohne Füllung), lege eine Hilfslinie an und gib den Rechteck eine Rahmenfarbe, schon geht das Rechteck über deine Hilfslinie hinaus (immer eine halbe Linienstärke).

Genau ausrichten kannst du Objete über das Menü Modifizieren - Anordnen oder über die Objektpalette (Eingabe der x- und y-Koordinaten). Ich würde es mit Hilflinien probieren, am Endpunkt der ersten Welle positionierst du eine senkrechte und eine waagerechte Hilfslinie. Die zweite Wellenform setzt du dann auf den Schnittpunkt der zwei Hilfslinien.

Steffen


----------



## endorphine (30. November 2004)

hi Steffen,

danke für die Tipps. Die Hilfslinien gepaart mit der Erkenntnis, dass immer die Strichmitte ausschlaggebend für dessen Position ist, helfen mir schonmal weiter.

Ein kleines Problem habe ich aber noch. Wie richte ich ein Objekt an einer Hilfslinie aus? In Photoshop "schnappt" das Objekt an die Hilfslinie heran; Freehand macht das nicht. In der Grobansicht lassen sich meine Wellen zwar recht genau positionieren, ein "Hinschnappen" zur Hilfslinie wäre aber hilfreich.

...und noch eine weitere Frage bewegt mich ;-)  Wenn man ein Objekt mit der Tastatur (Cursor) verschiebt, warum springt das Objekt dann immer in so seltsamen Abständen weiter? (man kann die Abstände über die Objektpalette verfolgen) M.E. nach sind diese Sprünge immer unterschiedlich groß. Kann man sie mit einer Einstellung vereinheitlichen (z.B., damit das Objekt immer exakt 10 Pixel weiterspringt).

Thx for Feedbnack.

Gruß,
Endo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. November 2004)

Hi, also Standartmäßig hatt Freehand schon eine Hilfslinienraterfunktion. Such in der Hilfe mal nach „Ausrichtungsabstand“ und zum Thema Courserabstand findest du unter „Cursorabstand (Befehl)“ was in der Hilfe.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## endorphine (1. Dezember 2004)

ja. Hilft weiter. Besten Dank.


----------

